# Two-stroke fuel problem?



## Local2ED (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi, this is my first post as I ran across this forum while looking for an answer.
Anyway, while at my mother-in-laws house snowblowing for the first time this year, the snow blower would not stay running unless the choke was in the full run position and even then it didn't sound like it was reaching full power. I got it running for her last year and it seemed to run well. After the winter I drained the fuel from the blower and ran it out of fuel. This year I used new fuel and oil.

I don't have the model number or the blower at my house so I don't know what model it is but it is a Craftsman 2cycle.
I tried searching but the only threads I could find of a Blower needing to run choked were for 4 cycle engines with different carburetor.

Thanks.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

:welcome:

What does the plug look like, and are you sure the fuel/oil mix is correct?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If t


----------

